# A dream



## Spider11 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi all. This is my first post and I want to share a dream I had last night. I dreamt that I was living and working in Kos. Where that has come from I don't know but I felt it necessary to find out all I can to see whether I can make this dream become a reality. Can anyone offer any advice as to the cost of living and also what the likelihood is of being able to find work on the Island? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in anticipation  xx


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

It is in fact a "dream" to find work on KOS! Just look at the Greek unemployment figures....


----------



## Spider11 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you Grocer. I appreciate your reply and will endeavour to delve a little deeper. As I'm not a youngster I don't think bar and restaurant work would suit me so I would be looking for something along the line of office work. Would I need to learn Greek first or do you think there may be a chance of being able to get by without needing to be fluent? I do intend to learn the lingo and feel it would be of more benefit to be around Greek people.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

On an island like KOS many, many people speak English so I guess being totally fluent in Greek is not essential. (I live Peloponnese and I'm not totally fluent in Greek), however I am retired.
If you were to enter the workforce I feel you will need a good grounding in Greek, it is not easy to learn, start NOW. 
Seriously the unemployment situation is critical if you have to get a job (earn an income) to be able to afford to live in Kos DO NOT GO, unless you secure work first. 

The overall cost of living is cheaper than the UK (I know Telford quite well) provided you don't hanker after all things British, as UK food imports command quite a high price. You will find water costs & property "rates" despite having increased over the last few years dramatically still cheaper than the UK. Electricity about the same, and I pay 33 euro per month for phone & internet...

My advise is RENT first.....and try it


----------



## Spider11 (Aug 24, 2013)

I've just looked on Google maps and can see that Peloponnese is much bigger than Kos. The reason for selecting Kos is because it's a short ferry crossing over to Bodrum in Turkey where I have many friends. I just thought that by living and working in Kos I would be closer to them yet be able to work, which is not possible in Turkey without a work permit. I think I will visit for a holiday and have a good scout round. I know the island is very quiet as I've visited it several times on day trips from Bodrum but it will suit me as I'm not a spring chicken any more! Thanks for all your help, you're a superstar. Kind regards Susan


----------



## Andrew23 (Aug 26, 2013)

Spider11 said:


> I've just looked on Google maps and can see that Peloponnese is much bigger than Kos. The reason for selecting Kos is because it's a short ferry crossing over to Bodrum in Turkey where I have many friends. I just thought that by living and working in Kos I would be closer to them yet be able to work, which is not possible in Turkey without a work permit. I think I will visit for a holiday and have a good scout round. I know the island is very quiet as I've visited it several times on day trips from Bodrum but it will suit me as I'm not a spring chicken any more! Thanks for all your help, you're a superstar. Kind regards Susan


My advice is to look at shipping offices, most of the people in the industry speak English. I had some friends who went to work in Kos and got on fine.

Good luck


----------



## Spider11 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you, Andrew. That's really helpful. I will endeavour to find out what I can. x


----------

